
How Surveillance Inhibits Freedom of Expression - thg
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2018/11/how_surveillanc_1.html
======
sctb
Discussed:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18475164](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18475164).

------
mdpopescu
The article is good, but the comments are even better.

